# Bobby Goodson's big Machete on Swamp Logger ?



## Grateful11 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anybody know where Bobby got his long handled or two handed machete? I looked like a Samurai sword. A guy that helps my wife on the farm would love that thing. I'd like to get him one. The boy, I call him a boy he's only about 26, likes to chop and clear brush like nobody I've ever seen, he says it helps him take out his frustrations.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jun 29, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Anybody know where Bobby got his long handled or two handed machete? I looked like a Samurai sword. A guy that helps my wife on the farm would love that thing. I'd like to get him one. The boy, I call him a boy he's only about 26, likes to chop and clear brush like nobody I've ever seen, he says it helps him take out his frustrations.


 
Better hope he doesnt take out his frustration on you with that thing....
:msp_tongue:


----------



## mattmcc (Jan 9, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Anybody know where Bobby got his long handled or two handed machete? I looked like a Samurai sword. A guy that helps my wife on the farm would love that thing. I'd like to get him one. The boy, I call him a boy he's only about 26, likes to chop and clear brush like nobody I've ever seen, he says it helps him take out his frustrations.



It's a Cold Steel Katana Machete Cabelas has them or I am sure Amazon does as well here is a link Cabela's: Cold Steel® Two-Handed Katana Machete


----------



## Miles86 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi-

I saw an episode where Bobby was using on of these: Barteaux&Son
Barteaux Machetes Product 1

I like that one!


----------



## Alex D (Jan 13, 2013)

I dont really like the shape of those 2, only thing i like about the two handed one is well its two handed gives you more chopping power ur using two hands after all as opposed to one. But personally i really like latin style machetes, they have ur stereotypical machete look and tarmontino (sp) makes real good ones theyll stay shave the hair off your hands sharp for quite a while during heavy chopping and just lightly touch them up with a sharpener over the course of the day, cheap to $20 or so.


----------

